# Diet pills



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the diet pill called nanoslim? It is taken once a day. I can't find any info. on it. :stu I can't find anything on this stupid computer :con 

Angel


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Never touch any type of diet pills!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I must admit I'm fond of Ripped Fuel Extreme. It gives me energy to complete my workout and burns fat. I take two before my workout and that's it for the whole day.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Stop taking them please  your heart will explode.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I used to take ripped fuel like 10 years ago, it would never let me sleep. I'd be like a zombie.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think this is what you mean??

http://www.nanoslim.com/

Personally I think diet pills are dangerous and wouldnt touch them with a ten foot pole.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh wait tho, all the bad diet pills are banned now right? The ones that had ephedrine or whatever.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



SilentProphet said:


> Oh wait tho, all the bad diet pills are banned now right? The ones that had ephedrine or whatever.


Years ago, I used to take something called Diet Pep (when it used to contain ephedra). This helped me keep my energy levels up when I was working nights :um


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



leppardess said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait tho, all the bad diet pills are banned now right? The ones that had ephedrine or whatever.
> ...


Yes but Annie EPHEDRA is nasty, nasty stuff and Thank God you got out unscathed. The link between cardiac issues and ephedra has been proven.

One of the big problems with ANY "dietary supplement" which is what these type of pills are rated by the FDA is lack of consistently in purity and dosage.

I too took ephedra and I even took Phen-fen (remember that craze in the mid 90s??). I only hope that I have not done any damage to my body because of it.

This is why I TAKE NOTHING unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



Penny said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > SilentProphet said:
> ...


Yeah, I heard about that, even when I was taking it but I'll say this much... those pills literally kept me sane for almost 3 years. Now, you better believe that I won't take them because I"m older now... back then, I was in my 30s and in way better shape than I am now :hide

But, not all 'diet' pills are bad. Actually, now, I"m looking for something that will help me find my 'git up and go' because it got up and went :hide The only problem is that most natural suppliments that are meant for energy make me fidgety. Guarana and ginseng are prime examples. So, I'll keep looking.... :sigh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



SilentProphet said:


> Stop taking them please  your heart will explode.


Well I'll keep going until that happens. So far I feel fine and it doesn't have ephedra or make me jittery.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> I used to take ripped fuel like 10 years ago, it would never let me sleep. I'd be like a zombie.


10 years ago, maybe you had the ephedra version.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i dont think ephedra is that bad. ive been taking ephedrine off and on since 2000.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

There's a new one out right now, called Alli? It's supposed to be the first FDA-approved nonprescription weightloss pill and has some nasty side effects if you have a lot of fat in your diet. I want to try it but I doubt there's any out in Canadian stores.


----------



## BettyBoop90046 (Jun 25, 2007)

Unless you are willing to exercise and eat properly, don't waste your money on diet pills. Theres a good reason why diet pills are a billion dollar industry, yet obesity still runs rampant. There is no magic pill. The weight didn't just appear overnight and it wont disappear overnight either.

I was 176 at my heaviest, now I weigh in at 128. No pills, no surgery, if I can do it, so can you!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's great, congrats! You're absolutely right. You can't just take a pill and expect results, you have to do the work also. There's nothing wrong with a lil' boost though.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

0rchid said:


> There's a new one out right now, called *Alli*? It's supposed to be the first FDA-approved nonprescription weightloss pill and has some nasty side effects if you have a lot of fat in your diet. I want to try it but I doubt there's any out in Canadian stores.


Yeah, I was going into the CVS drugstore and they had a big sign on the front like "GET YOUR ALLI HERE!" or some crap.
I know I don't need that kind of diet pill though. I'm only toning up, not losing major weight.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The side effects of Alli are....ummm...well here is an excerpt from the website:



> You may feel an urgent need to go to the bathroom. Until you have a sense of any treatment effects, *it's probably a smart idea to wear dark pants*, and bring a change of clothes with you to work......You may not usually get gassy, but it's a possibility when you take alli. The bathroom is really the best place to go when that happens.....The treatment effects may include gas with oily spotting, loose stools, and more frequent stools that may be hard to control.


Dark Pants????? Sorry that part just cracked me up.....

I am not trying anything that makes me crap my pants.....:lol


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

BettyBoop90046, wow how long did that take you? I'm lost a bit of weight and now I keep gravitating around the 140 lb mark, I can't seem to lose any more weight (albeit I have cheated a lot on my diet and my exercising schedule HAS regressed since it's the summertime lol). I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I found this too on Alli...

http://www.newstarget.com/019387.html

As with anything, people's results vary, depending on who you talk to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

When I was at Walmart a few days ago I took a look at Alli simply to see what the label said. Jay Leno has regularly made fun of the "wear dark pants" suggestion and I had to see if that was on the label -- it's not; apparently only their website.

According to their label my *** is not fat enough to need Alli. Alli doesn't think someone like me who's 6'0" needs it unless they exceed 199#, which I don't.

My brother knows all about the explosive results of diet drugs. He once did a clinical trial (for $$$) of such a drug that was just testing it for tolerability, not efficacy (my brother isn't overweight). He found it to be less than tolerable, with explosive results that ended up getting him a citation for disorderly conduct, or would that be disorder defecation? The charges were dropped but, I'm sure the DA was laughing his *** off after hearing my brother's story of why he had to leave a McDonald's without pants. Not only is it a goofy story; it's vastly more funny when told in grossly excessive detail by a totally neurotic guy like him.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



UltraShy said:


> My brother knows all about the explosive results of diet drugs. He once did a clinical trial (for $$$) of such a drug that was just testing it for tolerability, not efficacy (my brother isn't overweight). He found it to be less than tolerable, with explosive results that ended up getting him a citation for disorderly conduct, or would that be disorder defecation? The charges were dropped but, I'm sure the DA was laughing his *** off after hearing my brother's story of why he had to leave a McDonald's without pants. Not only is it a goofy story; it's vastly more funny when told in grossly excessive detail by a totally neurotic guy like him.


Oh. My. God. I keep telling you, US, you seriously need to write a book about your family.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



Gumaro said:


> i dont think ephedra is that bad. ive been taking ephedrine off and on since 2000.


 :agree

It got a bad rap because it was being used irresponsibly by kids in the rave scene and was being referred to as "natural E". I doubt anyone using ephedra properly would have any problems.

I would like to get my hands on the latest anti-fat pills that prevent absorption personally. That sounds like a great product. Still needs improvement though since one of the side effects is anal leakage.

As for diet pills I think they are great as long as they are used properly (which requires that they are also not addictive). If I end up with a grueling job I sure would like to have some.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



bent said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think ephedra is that bad. ive been taking ephedrine off and on since 2000.
> ...


I thought it was banned by the DEA due to use in making methamphetamine, just like pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) has been hidden behind the pharmacy counter since last year in a lame attempt to stop meth production.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



UltraShy said:


> bent said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


you can buy it online. you can buy a lot of things online


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



UltraShy said:


> bent said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


yes that was definitely also a factor although ephedra as an herb first started getting negative attention in Canada years ago due to the rave scene (which also promulgated the use of meth).


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't like anything that makes my heart race. Hell i never even had a red bull before. WELL cept one time ! jagger bombs :fall


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



nubly said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was banned by the DEA due to use in making methamphetamine, just like pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) has been hidden behind the pharmacy counter since last year in a lame attempt to stop meth production.
> ...


I ordered powdered ephedra extract 2 days ago and it's already here. :nw AFAIK there's some legal loophole that allows "practitioners" of traditional chinese medicine to use it. Yep... I practice TCM. 

So now it's here, I just don't understand how the hell I'm supposed to measure it out in milligrams. Any ideas?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wellbutrin, topamax, and any amphetamine work great as diet pills.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Diet pills*



cat burglar said:


> I ordered powdered ephedra extract 2 days ago and it's already here. :nw AFAIK there's some legal loophole that allows "practitioners" of traditional chinese medicine to use it. Yep... I practice TCM.
> 
> So now it's here, I just don't understand how the hell I'm supposed to measure it out in milligrams. Any ideas?


it didnt come with a measuring spoon? you can measure it in syringes or buy some measuring spoons from the net


----------

